# ZHUHAI | Hengqin Headquarters Phase 2 | 289m | 948ft | 270m | 886ft | U/C



## Puppetgeneral

^^ Right above Macau


----------



## KillerZavatar

phase one still rising strong. 14.9 by 鋼琴麯


----------



## KillerZavatar

phase one topped out and started cladding

by 鋼琴麯 on 26th Feb 2015


----------



## kunming tiger

what does phrase two entail?


----------



## KillerZavatar

the name phase 1 is from me, i hope the main tower comes after this one is complete. But I don't know


----------



## ZZ-II

KillerZavatar said:


> the name phase 1 is from me, i hope the main tower comes after this one is complete. But I don't know


Let's hope the best :cheers:


----------



## Ch.W

*01.11.2015*
By 谁的青春不扯蛋 and charleszh31and 鋼琴麯
...getting tall:cheers:


----------



## totaleclipse1985

by $ Whispering Color on the 7th of December 2015










by Charleszh31 on the 13th of December 2015










Piling apparently started for the main tower (in the lower part of the picture you can see a piling machine)


----------



## kunming tiger

hard to imagine such a tall building in such a small place (Hengqin island)


----------



## totaleclipse1985

kunming tiger said:


> hard to imagine such a tall building in such a small place (Hengqin island)


Well, Hengqin Island has an area of 106 square kilometers - HK Island has about 79 square kilometers 

This whole area will look amazing in a decade, with several supertalls and many skyscrapers planned for the masterplan. All together with the landside CBD of Zhuhai (including e.g. Zhuhai St. Regis, 330m) and opposing Macau :cheers:


----------



## kunming tiger

sounds better by the minute


----------



## oscillation

by charleszh31

Is that the main tower plot????


----------



## Speechless.♥

The design is really plain, ideal for 300m tower but not for supertall with this height. This tower they should reduce for 49m and nobody will care.


----------



## oscillation

by charleszh31

Main building, groundbreaking ceremony, last week. On the pic to the right.


----------



## ed500

Nice to see this one still alive.


----------



## oscillation

Speechless.♥;131977084 said:


> This tower they should reduce for 490 m and nobody will care.


Last rumors are under 400 m.


----------



## oscillation

by charleszh31


----------



## oscillation

by ＄花落知多少
 *$ Whispering Colour*


----------



## kunming tiger

the building in the bottom left hand corner in the background,with the gold cladding is it situated in Macau or Hengqin Island?


----------



## Zaz965

wow, what weird shape that building covered with green fabric :cheers:


----------



## A Chicagoan

*By charleszh31 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## zwamborn

2022-07-01 by 鋼琴麯 

(on the right)


----------



## zwamborn

2022-08-08 by ZEJI


----------



## Zaz965

zhuhai is booming


----------



## zwamborn

2022-08-13 by 特区天际线 










289 m










270 m


----------



## zwamborn

2022-09-18 by kevin243


----------



## zwamborn

2022-10-06 by 鋼琴麯


----------

